# I started Enteragam Nov 13,2013



## pielala

I started Enteragam Nov 13,2013. I dont have IBS -D per se but I am lactose and fructose intolerant and while that Has been somewhat under control for 11 years I now have become extremely hypersensitive. If I did not take the amino acid i was taking for fructose or avoid lactose I would technically have IBS symptoms. I also have some nerve issue in my esphogus since 2003 and take a benzo at bed time for that. So I just started Entergram this week. I was instructed to go very slow due to my sensitivity and to take 1/2 packet a day. I did for 2 days and actually felt better but on day 3 i had a mild headache all day ( side effect) so I am now on 1/4 dose so it may take me forever. Hoping to increase after TGiving holiday. It does take my post lunch stomach ache away slowly. Regarding cost my vendor will not pay yet. The manf said maybe very soon. I went ahead and got it and at the rate I am taking it should last me a while  My insurance agent did help me and my dr wrote a letter of medical necessity. We will if that gets us anywhere should know 7 to 15 days. If not we can appeal with medical records. AFter that my doctor can talk to insurance co. I happen to have the most cooperative best most wonderful GI in the world and a great staff. Keep you posted on my slow progress. I cry alot and get so upset. I know its not good for me but this is so dibiltating to feel sick.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Thank you for sharing your initial trial of EnteraGam. Please keep us posted on how it works for you.

Jeff


----------



## pielala

I am only on a low dose 1/4 packet and while it took away my stomach ache it has not come without some symptoms such as moments of naseau ( though better today) and a BM and cramping late last night and at 1/2 packet headache. The dr who is the medical rep who takes these complaint really does not want to hear about them or record them unless you go off for a week and then back on. Gheez i just went on. He is not very nice to me anyway. My non prescribing doctor that is an internist of fuctional med has another product Xzyomgen igg2000. Enteragram told me they made it and it was going off the market. The rep of Xzymogen told me non prescribing doctor that is not true and they get it from Proilant and never even heard of Entera Health. Here is what they said.

IgG2000 is made from immunoglobulins that they purchase from Proliant (not Entera Health who makes the Enteragam).

It is serum derived (not colostrum--I was mistaken about that).

It has been extensively researched and he is going to send that info to me. It has 87% serum-derived protein (bovine) and >50% immunoglobulin. Xymogen has an exclusive contract with their provider.

The Enteragam is not FDA approved as medical foods do not qualify for that status. You can register a medical food with them and they can then ignore you or disqualify you at some point upon scrutiny of your product. But they are not "FDA approved" as drugs are after rigorous clinical trials.

The IgG2000 is used by many labs to calibrate their own Ig products for research

The doctor is going to call the Entera rep and get some samples and compare. Anyone can get Xzymogen products. I dont know if anyone can get that one but many natural doctor rep them and I have seen them retail is speical stores though they are not supposed to do that anymore. Jury is out on me if i will take either at this point. My IBS is caused by fructose and lactose which i can avoid in other ways but i was not able to even eat veggies lately as super hypersensitive so my GI is hopeful this will build some immunity but i will have to see how i feel and maybe go off and back on at some point.


----------



## pielala

Nov 19,2013 6 days after starting Enteragam first two days half dose then 1/4 dose due to headaches ( side effect ) my GI took me off as of today for one week then I am to report how I feel. I felt so bad I was so confused if I felt worse or better. Initinally I felt it helped my afternoon stomach ache but then the late evernoons and evenings started to be filled with naseua distention abdominal pain anxiety of course very bloated. Since my main issue is hypersensitivy and secondarily IBS due to lactose fructose tolerancy this may not be for me. I guess I will see how I feel this week and repot back to him Nov 26 -27 as I am traveling and just arriving at my destination and busy Nov 26 but should have time for a quick email. I took the $353 product and packed it in a priority box going on tomorrow or later today and took out 5 full packets which is way more than i would need maybe will take out less in my hand luggage . Doubt i will be taking that again but one never knows. My other dr have me Lorazepem for quick acting and i already take clonozepem at bed for esphogus visceral hypersensitivy so it helps my stomach too. I did not know but with both of those she said dissolving under tongue makes whatever the drugs start time is Lora being fasting but lasting shorter the other taking long to react but staying in sytem a long time both can be under tongue for fasting actiing if needed rather than swallowing interesting. Glad to be off Enteragam. NOt sure what is next for me but that stuff was not for me. Keep you posted everyone is different and it might really helpful for others with IBS D


----------



## pielala

Ok my alternative story got the story straight. This at least gives patients some options still thru some sort of doctor as this product is cheaper maybe weaker not sure but same thing from Xymogen which is a supplment co that makes igg2000

Here's some new scoop for you on the IgG thing...

Proliant, the company who had the "exclusive" distribution

contract with Xymogen for Ig, formed new company, Entera Health,

in order to package same product into "medical food" and

market it to doctors so they could make more money. They

registered it with the FDA, which is not the same as FDA

approval. Last week they made the decision to break

contract with Xymogen because they weren't making the

money they anticipated with newly packaged Enteragam.

The strategy is that if they can stop production through

Nutrition companies then doctors will be forced to use

their product. Xymogen already has a new supplier

and will be ready with new formula by the new year.

So, you knew first, then told me, then my rep knew a day

before the Xymogen owners and directors conferenced on

the topic and explained what had happened...

Total craziness.

Fortunately I (and my patients) will not be left in the lurch...

Sorry Enteragam did not work out for you. We'll see how you

feel being off of it for a bit.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Sorry that EnteraGam did not work for you.

I wanted to comment on your mention of Xymogen's product IgG2000.

It is my understanding that Xymogen's IgG2000 has no ongoing relationship with the prescription-based EnteraGam. The product Xymogen is selling is not the same product as the prescription-based EnteraGam. Also, I am not aware that Xymogen has any published clinical studies on IgG2000's use specifically for IBS. You are correct that EnteraGam is not approved by the FDA. EnteraGam is regulated under the Orphan Drug Act by the FDA as a prescription medical food product. Medical supervision is required.

As there are many products on the market which claim to be a treatment for IBS, it is always best to discuss with your own physician which evidenced-based treatment you might consider.


----------



## pielala

Jeff I think if you ask Xzymogen for studies they can produce them. My understanding is that is the exact same product in new packing to sell to doctors for more money. Proliant who made it for xzymogen is now Enterahealth who cut Zmxomgen out to make more money no supplement one source but zxymogen has a new source and is still selling the product seamlessly Its a great option for any patient to try at $85 whose insurance wont pay for Enteragam.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

As I indicated, I believe it is always best to discuss with your own physician which evidenced-based treatment you might consider.

You might contact the Entera Health organization or FDA to enquire further about this.


----------



## pielala

Jeff sounds like you work for Enter Heatlh who wants to put the supplement out of business so they will make more money Under a patient care they supplement wont hurt them and its way cheaper and they are happy to send the person doctor their studies. My doctor has seen them so they exist. No point in Entra trying to slam a supplement co so they make more money it will either work for a patien for it wont but $85 is way less of an investment and its exactly the same component. Anyone dr can request samples and literature and tests from both companies. Wish I knew before i bought the entera


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Sigh...

Pielala, It is always best to discuss treatment, whether prescription or supplement, with your own physician. It is up to the individual to choose where they obtain their medication or supplement from.

Thank you again for sharing your own experience.

Jeff


----------



## kthejung

lol


----------

